# 17" or 18" wheels Nismo/rays/advan for my Bnr32



## TA-BNCR33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

Looking for a set of wheels for my bnr32. 
At least 9,5j and 17" or 18"
With or without tires.
With Shipping to Germany 

Offers with pictures and price please 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

I have a set of these OZ Racing magnesium wheels that I can sell.










They are being shown on my R34 GTR, but were designed for R32 GTR.

The tyres are TOYO R888 285 x 30 18".

Wheels are 18" x 10" wide.

Make me an offer if they are of interest?

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*wheels*



TA-BNCR33 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for a set of wheels for my bnr32.
> At least 9,5j and 17" or 18"
> ...


Hi , I have a new set of Rays /volk racing wheels 9.5x 17 in white . contact [email protected]


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

TA-BNCR33 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for a set of wheels for my bnr32.
> At least 9,5j and 17" or 18"
> ...


New SSR 18x10,5??


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1KtCQ1ngpowIm9G3qgFKKVt8F9WL1IU5u

A bit narrower at 9" but maybe you'll be interested
GC05A 18x9 et20 fully refurbed - 990 shipped


----------



## TA-BNCR33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Can be closed!

Found this nice 17"









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------

